

Ask HN: How to debug C++ code using Xcode and gcc? - suyash

I just started writing programs (c++) on xcode but I'm new to gcc and xcode built in debugger. Any help is appreciated!
======
transmit101
Have you used a debugger before? The interface to gdb built into Xcode works
pretty similarly to other debuggers.

To get the most out of gdb, learn to use it on the command line. It's very
simple to get started, you can use it outside of Xcode in any application, and
it really unlocks the full power of the program. It's very useful.

Google for tutorials.

